# Axis doe



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I had to stand like a rock for more than an hour, before she came in close enought. 24 yards Montec G5


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

way to go thanks for the report


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*congrats, still waiting on my hubbby to get one,got all my stuff together to tan an axis hide. they are so beautiful. hopefully soon *
*hes going again next week. *


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Should be dove hunting that spot..LOL 

Nice doe congrats


----------

